# The trouble with Angels....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, mom, wanna play wid me?
[attachment=44342:Angel_girl_2_rs.jpg]



ok, who else wants to play wiff me??
[attachment=44343:Angel_girl_3_rs.jpg]


Abbey, sissy, won't you please stay and play??
[attachment=44344:Abbey_ru...om_Angel.jpg]


What about you Mr Snowman? I like you!
[attachment=44345:Angel_ba...h_toy_rs.jpg]



And you are a funny wooking toy! But I can get you!!
[attachment=44346:Angel_playing_rs.jpg]



Come over here Mr Snowman, I don't wike the slippry floor
[attachment=44349:Angels_shirt_rs.jpg]




maybe I'll just take a short nap...before I pway again....zzzzzz
[attachment=44348:Angel_sl..._girl_rs.jpg]


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

ohhh my godness, angel is sooo wonderful and sweet. what a heartwarming little creature.

thank you for sharing those pictures with us :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

omg.  she too cute for words.  youcan come and play with us any time. :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my sweet little Angel, I'll play with you. You just come to my house and I'll play all you want! I even know of a certain little boy who would LOVE to play with you! Unfortunately I also know a certain little girl who would just ignore you. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh my heavens! I want to just scoop her up and cuddle her! She is just so little and darling!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

cute series of pics


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Angel is just too cute :wub: :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, Angel, you can come over my house! I'd play with you all day long. :biggrin: 

She is so, so cute! How can anyone resist that precious little face? :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

SWEET :wub: I like your new siggy too  Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! Pat, your Angel is just tooooo cute! :wub:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Angel is such a little darling! :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Pat, she is the cutest little poppet in the world! I just love her tiny little pink shirt. What a sweetie.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

All I can say is - you are all lucky I am not a moderator on this forum or else I would block all these "too cute for words" pint sized little pip squeak photos from here ..

I can't stand this - she is toooooooooooooo cute !!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How much does that tiny baby weigh? She is so Cute.. i'll send Rugby out to play with her.. he likes to play.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

My gosh, she's tiny!! (Was Bonnie ever that tiny??)

I think she's the grand champion of head tilts - look at that precious little face!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 29 2008, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679415


> Oh my sweet little Angel, I'll play with you. You just come to my house and I'll play all you want! I even know of a certain little boy who would LOVE to play with you! Unfortunately I also know a certain little girl who would just ignore you. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Crystal, you have someone who would play with her???? I have three that run at the sight of her, LOL!!!

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Nov 29 2008, 04:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679426


> Aw, Angel, you can come over my house! I'd play with you all day long. :biggrin:
> 
> She is so, so cute! How can anyone resist that precious little face? :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


That's just it...I can't resist her! 

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Nov 29 2008, 04:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679439


> Pat, she is the cutest little poppet in the world! I just love her tiny little pink shirt. What a sweetie.[/B]


Thanks Kim, she is so much cuter in person - I'm loving every minute with her.

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Nov 29 2008, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679444


> All I can say is - you are all lucky I am not a moderator on this forum or else I would block all these "too cute for words" pint sized little pip squeak photos from here ..
> 
> I can't stand this - she is toooooooooooooo cute !!![/B]


Hey, Lina... It wasn't all that long ago we had to drool over a precious little baby Bella......and if I remember correctly....you were pretty stingy with your pictures....  

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Nov 29 2008, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679446


> How much does that tiny baby weigh? She is so Cute.. i'll send Rugby out to play with her.. he likes to play.[/B]



QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Nov 29 2008, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679457


> My gosh, she's tiny!! (Was Bonnie ever that tiny??)
> 
> I think she's the grand champion of head tilts - look at that precious little face![/B]



When I talk to her, that head tilts all-the-way to one side or the other, she's just so much fun.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Nov 30 2008, 08:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679457


> My gosh, she's tiny!! (Was Bonnie ever that tiny??)
> 
> I think she's the grand champion of head tilts - look at that precious little face![/B]


Oh, I agree with Linda - that head tilt is ridiculously cute!! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Nov 29 2008, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679446


> How much does that tiny baby weigh? She is so Cute.. i'll send Rugby out to play with her.. he likes to play.[/B]



When we went to the vet right after we got home, she weighed 14 oz. - I bet she must be a pound by now - the girl eats like a little piggy. I need to get a baby scale so I can watch her weight.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 29 2008, 04:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679460


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Nov 30 2008, 08:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679457





> My gosh, she's tiny!! (Was Bonnie ever that tiny??)
> 
> I think she's the grand champion of head tilts - look at that precious little face![/B]


Oh, I agree with Linda - that head tilt is ridiculously cute!! :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm trying to be humble here, but I love her so much....her head does tilt really far when I talk to her, LOL.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Errrr Miss Bella Boof Head - grew and grew and grew - this child does not stop eating - every time I go to kiss her she smells of fresh kibble breath ..  

She's as tall as Max now with smaller structure - even the shape of her head is feminine compared to the Maxster ... and she has long sexy legs ..

Can't get rid of her boof head though - she hates bows and when we put a dress on her - she freezes in the same position afraid to walk - soooo hilarious !! :w00t: 

But I can't imagine one being under a pound unless it was one of Stacey's newborns - I be afraid my vaccum would suck that baby up if she was nearby ... :smrofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Nov 29 2008, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679469


> Errrr Miss Bella Boof Head - grew and grew and grew - this child does not stop eating - every time I go to kiss her she smells of fresh kibble breath ..
> 
> She's as tall as Max now with smaller structure - even the shape of her head is feminine compared to the Maxster ... and she has long sexy legs ..
> 
> ...


I know what you mean....I keep Angel in a portable baby playpen all the time unless I'm playing with her. She's just way way too little!!! I hope she can come out sometime in her lifetime, LOL :shocked:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey......Listen UP!!!! I want a play date with that little Angel too!!!! I would spoil her rotten!!! She is soooooo tiny and petite!!!! Do they not play with her at all Pat?? Mommy will give her plenty of love and kisses!! What do people say when you take her out? I'll bet they oooh and aaah over her something awful~~~~She is just sooooooo adorable!!!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 29 2008, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679462


> QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Nov 29 2008, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679446





> How much does that tiny baby weigh? She is so Cute.. i'll send Rugby out to play with her.. he likes to play.[/B]



When we went to the vet right after we got home, she weighed 14 oz. - I bet she must be a pound by now - the girl eats like a little piggy. I need to get a baby scale so I can watch her weight.
[/B][/QUOTE]

*Pat do what I do/did...use the kitchen scales!! Angel's tiny little butt will fit just nicely in the bowl side!!   - just like Katie's does!!*


QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 29 2008, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679474


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Nov 29 2008, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679469





> Errrr Miss Bella Boof Head - grew and grew and grew - this child does not stop eating - every time I go to kiss her she smells of fresh kibble breath ..
> 
> She's as tall as Max now with smaller structure - even the shape of her head is feminine compared to the Maxster ... and she has long sexy legs ..
> 
> ...


I know what you mean....I keep Angel in a portable baby playpen all the time unless I'm playing with her. She's just way way too little!!! I hope she can come out sometime in her lifetime, LOL :shocked: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

*Yep Katie was 'out of her pen' the other day and all of a sudden she realised and she ran her little butt so fast back into it we just RFLOAO*.

*Oh yes I'm hardly outta the pen. I'm in there playing with Katie*.


*But I gotta agree with everyone, Angel looks just adorable. That little head tilt!!?? Huh wot mommy.. u torking to me?? lol lol


Thanks for sharing Pat


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage


*


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, I'm just now "getting" how very tiny little Angel is. She looks like a little windup toy in the 2nd pic.  She is just precious Pat, :wub: I love her little head tilt. Adorable photos of your itty bitty angel at play.I'd never get any work done if she were mine, I'd be too busy watching that sweet little thing just being cutsie. :biggrin:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AAAWWW!! Angel you're so cute!! :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Angel Sweetie you can come over to my house and play and i'm sure you'll have some playmates here as well. :wub: Angel you are getting cutter and cutter everytime we see you. :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SHE IS JUST A LITTLE DOLL. AS ALL YOUR OTHER BABYS.I ALWAY LOVE SEEING THEM :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, the pictures are wonderful!!! She is just too cute for words!!!!!! :wub: :tender:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Angel is such an adorable baby :wub: :wub: I'd spend hours playing with you sweetie :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 29 2008, 04:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679459


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 29 2008, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679415





> Oh my sweet little Angel, I'll play with you. You just come to my house and I'll play all you want! I even know of a certain little boy who would LOVE to play with you! Unfortunately I also know a certain little girl who would just ignore you. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Crystal, you have someone who would play with her???? I have three that run at the sight of her, LOL!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

You just send that precious little Angel baby to me. Jett would LOVE to play with her!! He would play ALL day!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 29 2008, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679561


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 29 2008, 04:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679459





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 29 2008, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679415





> Oh my sweet little Angel, I'll play with you. You just come to my house and I'll play all you want! I even know of a certain little boy who would LOVE to play with you! Unfortunately I also know a certain little girl who would just ignore you. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Crystal, you have someone who would play with her???? I have three that run at the sight of her, LOL!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

You just send that precious little Angel baby to me. Jett would LOVE to play with her!! He would play ALL day!
[/B][/QUOTE]


ummmm, how 'bout you send that cutie pie, Jett, up here......


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Nov 29 2008, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679491


> Hey......Listen UP!!!! I want a play date with that little Angel too!!!! I would spoil her rotten!!! She is soooooo tiny and petite!!!! Do they not play with her at all Pat?? Mommy will give her plenty of love and kisses!! What do people say when you take her out? I'll bet they oooh and aaah over her something awful~~~~She is just sooooooo adorable!!!![/B]


Abbey has played chase with Angel once....and that's about it. The boys won't even come near her...*sniff* *sniff* I hope they change their mind as time goes on....I've only taken her out once - it's kind of cold for her, I think. When we were traveling up from Florida, I actually tried to hide her because of germs (and strangers :w00t: ).

QUOTE (ddsumm @ Nov 29 2008, 06:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679503


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 29 2008, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679462





> QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Nov 29 2008, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679446





> How much does that tiny baby weigh? She is so Cute.. i'll send Rugby out to play with her.. he likes to play.[/B]



When we went to the vet right after we got home, she weighed 14 oz. - I bet she must be a pound by now - the girl eats like a little piggy. I need to get a baby scale so I can watch her weight.
[/B][/QUOTE]

*Pat do what I do/did...use the kitchen scales!! Angel's tiny little butt will fit just nicely in the bowl side!!   - just like Katie's does!!*

*I don't even have a kitchen scale, I've seen Katie on her scale - that's what made me realize I've gotta get one!! Thanks :smilie_daumenpos: 
*
QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 29 2008, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679474


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Nov 29 2008, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679469





> Errrr Miss Bella Boof Head - grew and grew and grew - this child does not stop eating - every time I go to kiss her she smells of fresh kibble breath ..
> 
> She's as tall as Max now with smaller structure - even the shape of her head is feminine compared to the Maxster ... and she has long sexy legs ..
> 
> ...


I know what you mean....I keep Angel in a portable baby playpen all the time unless I'm playing with her. She's just way way too little!!! I hope she can come out sometime in her lifetime, LOL :shocked: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

*Yep Katie was 'out of her pen' the other day and all of a sudden she realised and she ran her little butt so fast back into it we just RFLOAO*.

*Oh yes I'm hardly outta the pen. I'm in there playing with Katie*.


*But I gotta agree with everyone, Angel looks just adorable. That little head tilt!!?? Huh wot mommy.. u torking to me?? lol lol


Thanks for sharing Pat


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage


*
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

She is so cute!! :wub: I just can't get over how tiny she is!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwww... Pat she is just too cute!!! :wub: Send her up our way, Daisy would love to play with her. :wub: 


Ummmm....Pat, I think it may be time to change your username........


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Nov 29 2008, 07:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679583


> Ummmm....Pat, I think it may be time to change your username........ [/B]



I've been thinking about that - but I'm not ready just yet....I like 2maltmom. 

maybe I could be "Patsy's pack" or something....- I don't know :smstarz:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

ahhh, I can finally say I got my angel fix. Thank you so much, I was going through withdrawal. :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG you know I have puppy fever and you're just making it so much worse. I want a puppy just like your puppy ...... one's that's way too cute!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Angel is just perfect..size and all. Bonnie's Babies grow for two years not one...I love Angel, she is fantastic and the cutest thing ever. Kiss her and the rest if the crew for us please, Pat. x0x0x0 N


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a little darling. I just love seeing pictures of her.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Angel is so cute...Chloe would play with her. I love that first picture.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww little Angel is gorgeous.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Pat, Angel is just the cutest little baby I have ever seen (block your ears, Dixie). Those first 2 pictures just break my heart she is so darned cute!! I hope the other babies come around soon. Well, you don't have to worry about her getting hurt in playing for the time being anyway. That head tilt is the straw that breaks the camels back. btw I love your new siggy. Give sweet Angel a kiss for me please. She is perfect.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

can I just say...awwww! She's gorgeous!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Awww Pat, she is just tooo cute! I hope that Mr Snowman doesn't melt on her, you know snowmen, dependable they are not.  

I hope you are having a blast with your new Angel.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG Pat - she's so cute and TINY!! When I got Bonbon, she was about 2.8 lbs. and I thought she was pretty small - now she's
5.3 and not exactly huge - but she's more than FIVE TIMES as big as Angel :wub: ! How big does Bonnie expect her to get?
What an adorable family you all are!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

What a lil cutie!!!! :wub: Pat, she is too precious!!! :tender: 

Keep the cuteness coming!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

The trouble with Angels was one of my favorite movies when I was a kid. 

Oh Pat,
Angel fits right in with your beautiful family. Enjoy every second.
xoxoxo


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Pixie says she would be more then happy to play with little Angel. She's awfully tired of being knocked over by dogs bigger then she is. I keep looking at Pixie and trying to imagine a puppy less then half her size. Pixie is such a little thing, I just can't imagine how small Angel really is!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

pat angel is a little doll :wub:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

She is so cute!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:wub: :wub: Pat, how are the big "A"'s doing with the little "a"?? Do they engage her in play or is it the other way around? Have they put her in her place? Give them all kisses from us!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Dec 4 2008, 06:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682537


> :wub: :wub: Pat, how are the big "A"'s doing with the little "a"?? Do they engage her in play or is it the other way around? Have they put her in her place? Give them all kisses from us![/B]


Archie completely ignores her and won't even let her come near him (he's heartbroken that mommy gives this newbie attention)

Abbey is slightly interested. As I ate breakfast this morning, I watched Angel parade in front of Abbey with a tiny toy and really really tried to get her to play. Abbey just watched, looking stiff and alittle perplexed.

Tink is someone to stay away from. Angel saw him drop a toy a few days ago....naturally the baby went to get it. Tink rolled his lip and lunged for her, Angel Screamed as if she were attacked and badly hurt!!!! But the truth is, I was right there and separated them before he even touched her.
I really REALLY hope she learned a lesson that day. DON'T GO NEAR THE DIFFERENT LOOKING DOG!

I'm hoping in time they'll come around. Angel needs to learn some manners though, she just can run up and bite them with those needle teeth. :new_shocked:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Trying to get caught up on the photos here and just saw these of your precious little Angel! That first photo is sooo darned cute!...what a little doll! :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

omg.  she too cute she can come and play with us any time. :grouphug:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

How can you even do anything around the house??? I would have to be looking at the precious one all the time. I would not be able to take my eyes off her! Oh my - how sweet!!! Can she come play at my house with Bentley and Brighton?


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:wub: :wub: If she gets any cuter, I won't be able to stand it! My goodness, she is adorable!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

I do believe she is just the cutest baby I've ever laid eyes on. :wub: The first pic is totally adorable.


----------

